# strange Bicycle /scooter id help



## hotrod62 (Jul 14, 2012)

i was the lucky bidder on this odd bicycle / scooter today at an estate auction it was stored up in the attic of an old elderly gentlemen that had passed away a wile back looks to be original other than missing some type of kick stand maybe, in not correct grips. you can pedal it like a bike or remove the seat for a scooter I'm not looking to sell it i bought it because it was so strange looking. any info on the years these were built what they were called and the mfg i see no markings or any way to id also i gave big  money for this thing have no idea what its value is any info would be greatly appreciated thanks..........


----------



## OldRider (Jul 14, 2012)

Whatever it is I've never seen another like it, its beautiful! If anyone would know its RidingToy, I sure hope this gets identified, must be very rare. Nice score!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's one that sold in 2010. No info but at least you can see what it sold for.
http://live.vcaauction.com/Old-Metal-Kids-Scooter-Bicycle_i9735188


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a coincidence, I just got Season #2 of American Pickers from the library, and I think they MAY HAVE bought one of those in one of the segments. I'll try to find it again and see if they put any sort of value on theirs.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 14, 2012)

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2012)

I have seen one or two of these when  was in  Amish country.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm coming up empty on info on this thing must be a bit rare it looks some what like the ingo bike that was shown on pickers but not the same. i guess if i cant get any info theirs always Leon Dixon   about $50.00 & 3 months  later should find out something,think i will wait a bit before i contact him .


----------



## daved66 (Jul 15, 2012)

i would think an auction house / museum may have some answers.  email a pic to copake auction maybe?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 15, 2012)

HOTROD.......contact RidingToy (Dave) via pm, if anyone knows kids oddball stuff its him!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

OldRider said:


> HOTROD.......contact RidingToy (Dave) via pm, if anyone knows kids oddball stuff its him!




After that build up I feel like I'm letting you all down by coming up empty in my research. Guess this one is too oddball even for me. Hotrod, I answered your PM with the only info I could find. I'll keep digging since I enjoy solving riding toy mysteries like this one.

Dave


----------

